# Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer



## Z1nC-Mods (4. April 2011)

*Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*

Hey ...

Mir kam letztens die Idee, einen 120mm Lüfter, den ich noch übrig habe, so um zubauen, dass er wie ein Ventilator funktioniert,
d.h. so richtig mit Batterien zum Mitnehmen in die Schule etc ...
Welche Batterien müsste ich da nehmen und wie lange würde der durchblaßen ??
Rentiert sich eigentlich der Umbau etc.. ??

Ansonsten ne verrückte Idee 
Eure Tipps und Hilfen wären super, denn bei mir in Bayern wirds immer wärmer 

LG O_Z


----------



## ghostadmin (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*

Naja was willst du da umbauen? Du kannst den ja einfach mit so nem 9 Volt Block betreiben. 
Wie lange das aber hält weiß ich nicht.

Wenn du 12 V willst, musst du dir halt manuell 1,5V Zellen zusammenschalten.


----------



## Poempel (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*

wenn du ihn mit ner 9v batterie betreibst (reicht für die meisten lüfter), ist die schätz ich mal nach spätestens 2 stunden alle... kannst ja dann mehrere batterien parallel schalten

Edit: hab grad gelesen die ham um die 600mah, also könnten die 2h hinkommen, kommt aber auf den lüfter an


----------



## ghostadmin (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*

Ja es kommt stark auf den Lüfter an. Kann man sich ja ausrechnen wie lange die Batterie durchhält.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*

Cool .. also mein Lüfter ist son billiger von LianLi der in dem Laufwerkschacht-Lüfter ist, den hab ich rausgebaut und gewechselt ...
Ist nur die Frage wie ich die Batterie an den Lüfter bekomm 
Ich bräuchte son Adapter ??!!

-> Lian Li > Cooling Kit aus schwarzem Aluminium, Festplattenlüfter

UPDATE: Hab gelesen, der läuft mit 1500rpm und 23,5 dezibel


----------



## Poempel (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*

wenn du ein bisschen mit modellbau zutun hast kannst du ja ein 6 zellen akkupack aus einem modellauto nehmen. die haben 7,2v, was immernoch reichen sollte (der luftstrom wird dann allerdings schon weniger spürbar) und die haben 2000-4000 mah. das hält dann schon n ganzes stück länger. ich würde aber darauf achten das der lüfter auch leise ist 

was steht denn hinten drau wieviel ampere der verbraucht?


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*

irgendwie bekomm ich das schon hin .. ich melde mich wenns was neues gibt 
Danke für die Antworten

Bei Ideen einfach melden !!


----------



## ghostadmin (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*

Du brauchst vom Lüfter nur wissen wie viel Ampere der hat. Hat die Batterie zB 500mAh und der Lüfter 500mA (was eher unwahrscheinlich ist) dann würde die Batterie eine Stunde durchhalten. 

Für den Anschluss müsstest du halt mal schauen ob du irgendwo solche Stecker dafür auftreiben kannst, eventuell findste solche Teile auch in alten Fernbedienungen (die man nicht mehr braucht) etc. und da kannst du das dann einfach rausnehmen und damit dann die Lüfterkabel verbinden.


----------



## Poempel (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*

sowas NIMH 12V RACING-PACK 3700MAH TAMIYA im Conrad Online Shop oder sowas NIMH AA 9.6V POWERPACK 1800MAH M TAMIYA im Conrad Online Shop wäre perfekt, aber du willst ja sicher kein geld dafür ausgeben...


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Du brauchst vom Lüfter nur wissen wie viel Ampere der hat. Hat die Batterie zB 500mAh und der Lüfter 500mA (was eher unwahrscheinlich ist) dann würde die Batterie eine Stunde durchhalten.
> 
> Für den Anschluss müsstest du halt mal schauen ob du irgendwo solche Stecker dafür auftreiben kannst, eventuell findste solche Teile auch in alten Fernbedienungen (die man nicht mehr braucht) etc. und da kannst du das dann einfach rausnehmen und damit dann die Lüfterkabel verbinden.


 
Aufm Lüfter steht: Model: LI121225BL-4 / DC 12V, 0.27 A ??


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*



Poempel schrieb:


> sowas NIMH 12V RACING-PACK 3700MAH TAMIYA im Conrad Online Shop oder sowas NIMH AA 9.6V POWERPACK 1800MAH M TAMIYA im Conrad Online Shop wäre perfekt, aber du willst ja sicher kein geld dafür ausgeben...


 
Naja, wir werden sehen, vielleicht gibts die Batterien auhc so und nur den Aufsatz bau ich mir selbst ?!


----------



## Poempel (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*

der ist recht sparsam. eine 9v batterie hält bei dem etwa 2 stunden


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*



Poempel schrieb:


> der ist recht sparsam. eine 9v batterie hält bei dem etwa 2 stunden


 
Ok .. ich sammel erstmal alles was ich gebrauchen kann, vielleicht gibts ja sowas auch beim normalen Elektrohandel


----------



## ghostadmin (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*

Sparsam?! Neee, nicht wirklich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*

Könntest ja mal nach einem Solarpanel 12V schauen, vielleicht gibt es dort ja noch eine günstige Lösung. Notfalls mit der Batterie / Akku als Puffer


----------



## Poempel (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Sparsam?! Neee, nicht wirklich.


 
oh stimmt hab ich auch grad bemerkt


----------



## ghostadmin (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*

Die Lian Lis sind halt auch sehr schnell drehende Lüfter, zumindest die die ich von Lian Li habe, keine Ahnung ob es die gleichen sind, sind die die schon im Case drin waren.

Fürn paar Euro bekommst da schon Lüfter die weitaus weniger wegfressen und somit musst du nicht so oft Batterien neu kaufen und die sind ja auch nicht grade billig..


----------



## Poempel (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*

trotzdem würde ich, wenn man das ding länger wie ein paar tage verwenden will, es mit nem akku betreiben


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*

Ich werde sehen, was sich machen lässt ...
ich spazier einfach mal in elektroladen und frag nach oder ob er mir helfen kann ^^


----------



## Mr.Knister (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*

Das habe ich mal mit einem 8er-Lüfter, einem Schalter und so etwas in 'nem Eierkarton  gemacht... die Batterien hielten recht lange durch, aber irgendwann fiel der Karton auseinander
Mit einem 9V-Block war das Ding dann leichter, aber der Luftstrom ließ etwas nach...naja, kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen, nur nicht im Eierkarton


----------



## Keygen (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*

ich würde ein akku nehmen, 9 oder 12 volt, je nach lust und laune und soviel laufzeit wie möglich, ist ja logisch 

beim lüfter würde ich drauf achten dass es wenig leistung hat aber trotzden viel pustet. nebenbei: würde es deinen leher nicht stören wenn du in der schule da mit deiner turbine rumspielst? xD bei uns sind sogar das besitzen von autobatterien verboten


----------



## X6Sixcore (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*

Wartungsfreier Blei-Gel-Akku.

Nur das richtige Ladegerät nich vergessen.

MfG


----------



## Rail (4. April 2011)

*AW: Lüfter als Ventilator im Sommer*

hatte da auch mal so ne idee mein schrotten gebläsemotor am auto durch zwei 140mm lüfter zu ersetzen... ist ja 12V ne


----------

